# This may seem backwards but need names to go with a nickname



## bonjo808

I like the nickname C.C. for a girl...but I have no idea what two names (or one name) I could put together so that C.C. would make sense. I don't like the name Cecilia but that's all I can think of.

You guys are great with coming up w/ combinations....any suggestions?


----------



## emmylou92

Cadence
Candice
Cecilly
Clarice


----------



## Mickey1994

Charlotte Claire
Cadence Claire
Courtney Claire
Catherine Claire

Haha, I think Claire is a great middle name.


----------



## MamaGrl

My SIL name is Ciarra and people close to her call her cc


----------



## Maviyildiz

I also think Cecily is a much nicer version of Cecilia. 

I also like the Slovak version of the name Cilka.


----------



## mazndave

Cecelia, Cecille and Cecily were the first names that sprang to mind, shame you don't like Cecelia!! 

I think Claire is probably a good choice for a middle name, as it's quite simple and you could go for something more unusual for the first name. Cara/Cora would be nice for the same reason.

Cadence
Calleigh
Caitlyn
Carmel
Carmella
Callista
Camille
Chiara
Chloe
Claudia
Clea
Cleo
Cordelia
Cybel

xx


----------



## pandabub

I have a Sienna and she gets called 'Sisi' (pn. C.C). Love it as a nickname. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2B21

C C reminds me of Sissy lol.

Im sorry i cant think of any


----------



## bonjo808

pandabub said:


> I have a Sienna and she gets called 'Sisi' (pn. C.C). Love it as a nickname. :flower:

I was thinking of Sienna but wondered if that would be weird. I kind of like
Sienna Catherine?

and we do have DD who could eventually just end up calling this one Sisi?? (if its a girl)


----------



## feeble

Catlyn 

Catrina


----------



## CloverMouse

Cecilia


----------



## JustLurking

CeCe is commonly a nickname for Cecilia.


----------



## Lisa1981

Do you need 2 names? Couldn't you just use CeCe as her name?


----------



## ProudMummyy

Caitlyn
Carleigh 
Carmen 
Casey (same as Kacey) 
Chantelle 
Charley
Chelsea
Chloe

one's in pink I LOVE!

Good middle names are Claire & Charlotte


----------



## misshopefull

Clara :flower:


----------



## pandabub

Sienna Catherine is lovely.

We've not found it at all weird - perhaps only the spelling (I don't like writing 'Sisi' as it can be taken to mean 'Sissy' so I always clarify by saying 'pn CC' if I am talking to someone who doesn't know my daughter's name!)


----------



## joeybrooks

Cecelia


----------



## TTCBean

Candy Claire


----------



## Cordelia07

i have pondered over calling my little girl Chloe Cordelia so i could use CC as a nickname.


----------



## Lil_Apple

Clementine Cara :flower:


----------



## Enasy

Charlie-Cait
Cameron-Chloe
Ciara-Catherine


----------

